# E-Z Track or Atlas?



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Which is better? I like how the Atlas looks real. But I like how E-Z just snaps in?
Pros and Cons?

Can I also use Bachmann or any other kind of engines on it?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Evan,

Personal preferences, to a large extent. Atlas-type track (and other similar mfrs) looks more realistics when mounted on a ballast mount ... a buildup of tiny stone. Track rails have to be joined with rail joiners (or soldered). Used mostly on "permanent" layouts.

EZ has the "ballast mound" built in, though not as realistically as a home-build. Track sections self-interlock together, making this a good choice for non-permanent layouts, such as the occassional "around the Christmas tree" setup.

Any mfr loco (with the exception of Marklin, I think) can run on any type of HO track.

I hope I have this all right ...

TJ


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

Evan said:


> Which is better? I like how the Atlas looks real. But I like how E-Z just snaps in?
> Pros and Cons?
> 
> Can I also use Bachmann or any other kind of engines on it?



Bachman EZ track is Code100 track.
If it has a Black roadbed it is steel alloy track
If it has a Grey roadbed is Nickel Silver alloy track.
LOTS of different track section types to choose from.
Any self respecting Local Hobby Shop will have some in stock.


ATLAS TrueTrack
Is Code 87 Nickel Silver alloy with grey roadbed.
Not quite as many track section types to choose from but enough to make a
decent basic layout.
The roadbed is about the same height as cork roadbed or that black roadbed from Woodland Scenics, therefore it is possible to splice in other Atlas Snap/Custom Track sections, like a #6 turnout for example, without too much fuss.
My experiance is that not many LHS will carry TrueTrack, but do carry just the tried and tested Atlas Snap Track.
True track is relatively easy to find online and is not as expensive as the Bachmann track.
I use TrueTrack with a couple of spliced in switches,,so yes i am a bit biased.
I have also found that TrueTrack is more quiet than EZ track too.
Good Stuff.

You can run just about any make of loco on either brands of track.


----------

